# Endurance Races



## agentspades (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello everyone, I just recently became an owner of my very first horse, he is a 17 year old quarter horse and a perfect beginners horse. I am interested in the future of competing in endurance races (not with him of course). Is there a website or anything that lists all the indurance races in the US and information about them? Thanx


----------

